# Pretty sure I just found POA is the new Reno. Need some confirmation



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes... It looks like it... I had some in my front reno last year and I have a fair bit in my back reno where i had it before.. I walk my yard every couple of weeks with a drywall saw and bucket and cut these out. I actually did it yesterday and removed 50 or 60 plants.. Unfortunately, reno does not mean blank slate with no Poa.. The reno process is a prime opportunity for poa seeds to germinate and grow...


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yes... It looks like it... I had some in my front reno last year and I have a fair bit in my back reno where i had it before.. I walk my yard every couple of weeks with a drywall saw and bucket and cut these out. I actually did it yesterday and removed 50 or 60 plants.. Unfortunately, reno does not mean blank slate with no Poa.. The reno process is a prime opportunity for poa seeds to germinate and grow...


I figured as much. The war starts this winter. Il be out there with my pocket knife.


----------

